# What size....



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

If you are going to use a wire crate you can put a wood top on it and use that. They come in fairly standard sizes as far as the size of the table top what you may need to pick is the height and that will depend on your height.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

We use a 36" table and it works great. That is the size our breeder also uses for males and females. The arm that works best for us is 48". If you buy a 36" table and arm together, it will probably also be a 36" arm. You can buy them separately and get the different sizes. Sometimes, you just need to raise the arm higher to get the job done.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree with the 36" table. I also use the 48" arms. I have a Sett-R-Rite table, too, which is adjustable for height and I love the arm's that they do. (Or, used to do )


----------

